# Converting computer power supply to use for RC chargers



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I want to convert my Antec SP-450 atx computer power supply to use it to power my chargers. I know there are plenty of articles out there on google about doing this but I want to know if anyone knows of a good one. Or any input on this? The power supply i want to use has 2 12 volt rails so im not sure if that will effect how i do this or not? can anyone clarify that? Any input on this would be great. Thanks


----------

